# -



## User93 (Nov 11, 2008)

-


----------



## User49 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Mac!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work at an engineering consulting firm. I'm a mechanical commissioning engineer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




One more year to get my professional license


----------



## jaysgirl (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm having an identity crisis at work! I'm a certified consumer lender, notary public, Customer Service rep and asst. head teller at TD Bank


----------



## aziajs (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a merchandising rep.  I travel around to retailers like Target, KMart, Staples, etc. and put up displays, train employees, audit inventory, etc.


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Mac


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a registered Veterinary Nurse and work in a small animal practice


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a Graphic Artist at Bally Technologies- I draw the art for the slot machines!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for a large insurance company. Don't want to post the name because I'm not sure I'm allowed but we're "_Like a good neighbor..." _if that gives you any clue.


----------



## OohJeannie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a Flight Attendant


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work at a university.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Personal Banking Specialist..aka..Personal Lender at a bank..


----------



## nursee81 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am having an identity crisis too.. I am a nurse and I freelance for wedding and birthdays haven't had time for it in the last 2 months. But I am looking into freelancing for MAC.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I run the clinic at a local high school.


----------



## .k. (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I  work at an adult school in the office


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

i work in a library! 
i love bucking the stereotpye.


----------



## katie_070405 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a personal trainer & also teach Kickboxing & Hip Hop at a few different gyms. I love getting paid to workout!   (I also bartend on the weekends....which is where I get my MAC money)


----------



## missxlauren (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

at a hair salon.  love it.  i would never do anything else.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Pac Sun as an associate store manager

In other words, I'm putting my 4-year degree to very little use!  I have a BS in marketing, and I'm not exactly willing to live on a commission-only pay scale.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Cashier at RITE AID

and a shampoo bitch in a salon.

Can u tell Im unhappy with my jobs? I need to pack my stuff and get the hell outta here!!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work as the coordinator of the facilities/engineering/maintenance department at my local hospital. On the weekends, I work in administration for a hotel.


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a foreign currency specialist for UK based company. I am responsible for foreign transactions between the major North American banks and our company.


----------



## mochabean (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work as an RN in a hospital where I take care of overflow patients- med surg/telemetry/post op/psych/peds.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Until recently I taught HS band (uh huh .... certified Band Geek right here!) but the hours during marching season are murder ... especially with two toddlers.  

So ... right now I am teaching elementary music.  Not what I want to do ... but at least I get to see my own kids in the evenings now.  Good times!


----------



## airplane_girl (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for the Federal Aviation Administration as and air traffic controller.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Until 4 weeks ago I was a Product Development Mgr at a Cosmetic Mfg Laboratory...I way early retired...But I have been offered a job as a Administration Mgr for Kohl's...I have not accepted yet...because I am supposed to be retired and a SAHM now! But I miss working...


----------



## shimmyshimmyya (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Well I used to be the Assistant Store Manager for a small regional clothing store, but now my company went bankrupt and I have no job. But that's fine with me, I had plan on quitting anyway. This is a blessing in disguise, because now I can move to Houston, which is where I really want to be! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I want to get into marketing/advertising and thinking about going to grad school...


----------



## agirlnamedfury (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a fashion design student, currently doing a 6-month internship at a sample production company. Basically, the designers from companies we work for (Betsey Johnson, DVF, Alexandra Vidal, etc... we have a bunch of clients, from big-time to virtually unheard of) come in with their sketches and ideas for garments in a collection and we make the patterns and create the first samples/prototypes for the runway, showrooms, etc. before they are produced for the market. It's pretty cool, I get to meet a bunch of people throughout the industry and get to do all kinds of things.


----------



## georgiabarredo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

i work in an NYC emergency department as a registered nurse...AND im getting everyone at work into MAC hehehe MAC if ur reading u should pay me im getting u GREAT business hehe


----------



## miss_dre (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

MAC and La Senza


----------



## ssmith31106 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a real estate agent in oklahoma...I love it and can't imagine doing anything else!


----------



## anita22 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work in Marketing as an Assistant Brand Manager


----------



## kittykit (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for an information services center for a logistic company as an IT consultant.


----------



## Esme (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Switch Bitch (switchboard operator and receptionist) for a medium size non-profit employment agency.


----------



## Esme (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

5characters


----------



## Esme (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Oh for gawd's sake, why did that post like 50 times!!!??? Sorry, please someone fix it?


----------



## Esme (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

5characters again


----------



## Jinni (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work at a medical device manufacturing company. I'm a chemical engineer.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

At the moment I manage a wonderful shop in beautiful Melbourne but I have a degree in multimedia design that I'm hoping to make use of


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a secretary/accountant for a camping association.
We produce a guide that include each and every camping in Quebec's province. We also give them their ratings on 5 stars. The Government gave us the mandate to do this.

On the side I also am a debuting MUA, learning everything by myself but it doesnt pay much for the moment


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for a large education and healthcare entity, and currently pursuing a degree in Healthcare Admin.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a front desk clerk at a hotel. And I think something is very, very wrong with the sentence "where do you work at?"


----------



## Korms (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a student nurse but I work part time as a healthcare assistant at the hospital for extra cash.


----------



## Stefunny (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

im a cast member at sephora i work in color (makeup) and fragrance


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a teacher for mentally handicapped children.


----------



## 3773519 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for UnitedHealthcare...as a Administrative Assistant in NY. I also freelance on my own as a MUA.


----------



## mtrimier (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_I'm a front desk clerk at a hotel. And I think something is very, very wrong with the sentence "where do you work at?"_

 






it's ending the question with a preposition that's getting to you.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

i am a SAHM, but really i am a photographer who hasn't worked in 6 months since i am pregnant again and have been really sick. I am going back to school next fall to finish my degree in Communications


----------



## ssmith31106 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a real estate agent in oklahoma...I love it and can't imagine doing anything else!


----------



## User93 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_And I think something is very, very wrong with the sentence "where do you work at?"_

 
I'm really sorry, english is not my native language as I mentioned a lot of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will aPPreciate if a better-english-speaking moderator will edit the topic title then. Thanks in advance


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm really sorry, english is not my native language as I mentioned a lot of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will accreciate if a better-english-speaking moderator will edit the topic title then. Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The most important is that we all understood what you meant

It's hard sometimes when it's not your first language, I totally understand you on that


----------



## User93 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Its super interesting to find out about what you do ladies! Thats awesome that you can find a pretty speckrette in every business 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Saadeh* - wow I remember you mentioning your job in the other thread, thats so cool! Its mainly male-dominated industry, you go girl!

*OohJeannie* - when I was a kid I dreamed all the time about becoming the flight attendant (and a doctor too). Do you work in the international flights too?

*CantAffordMac* - oh girl, I dont like my job much too... But well, any job making money is a good job as I said. If you're a shampoo bitch, I'm a telephone bitch then lol.

And I wanted to just tell *georgiabarreto* thats awesome really. I can imagine what you have to do in the emergency department every day, and thats a real miracle. I do respect any kind of job, but I think being a doctor or a nurse is just awesome, cause every single day you get to safe a life. And its a hard job, I can imagine. I dreamed to be a doctor as a kid. Thank you to all you ladies working out there and helping people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The same to *Korms* and *Susanne*






^^^added: Willa, thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would be the right way to say?


----------



## jdepp_84 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I thought I was going to work less when I finished college, but I actually work more! I work at a Women's rehabilitation center and a teens group home...


----------



## banjobama (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_I'm really sorry, english is not my native language as I mentioned a lot of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will accreciate if a better-english-speaking moderator will edit the topic title then. Thanks in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no worries! Please don't be offended. Your English is better than a lot of native English speakers


----------



## Willa (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alibi* 

 
_^^^added: Willa, thanks a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would be the right way to say?_

 
Actually, I don't have a clue...!!!


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

You could just say "Where do you work?"  without the 'at'


----------



## couturesista (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a Lab Technician.


----------



## fash10nista (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work in Public Relations for a brokerage firm...Never boring, that's for sure!!! lol


----------



## lilsuzy (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Work at a big health insurance company cant say for who but its pretty big house hold name...Dream job is doing hair and make-up of course. Plan on going to school for it never too late to choose another path in life!


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am the Project Assistant in the Maintenance department of an electrical utilities provider.  That means I spend all day on the computer, mostly in spreadsheets and geo-spatial mapping programs (and Specktra!)  =P


----------



## georgiabarredo (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Quote:

  And I wanted to just tell *georgiabarreto* thats awesome really. I can imagine what you have to do in the emergency department every day, and thats a real miracle.  
 
thanks i try everyday... although it can get hard... hehe


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm unemployed, because I'm in school right now and trying to get into an honours program. In January I'll be starting training for a volunteer position with the Vancouver Crisis Line, which I am so excited for. I'm also going to try and volunteer with one of the psychology labs on campus. Hopefully one of those will turn into a paid position at some point.


----------



## COBI (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am VP and Controller at a bank; I am also the assistant corporate secretary for the bank's holding company (not a "real" secretary, but hard to explain.)

I am completing my MBA.

I also teach fitness classes and conduct personal training two nights a week.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a med student, and I work part-time at Sephora.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I always end sentences with preposition....it must be a chicago thing...
You Know You're From Chicago if...

You end your sentences with an unnecessary preposition. Example: "Where's my coat at?" or "If you go to the mall I wanna go with." 
Hahahaha. but I digress.

I'm currently an underwriter at a large Texas bank but next Friday is my last day as I am moving back to Chicago where i am from to begin my MBA in January.


----------



## User67 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I work for MAC


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I waitress at Granite City food and Brewery, Intern with ESPN radio, and go to school full time ( getting my degree in mass comm ).. Im also a mommy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I also finish my sentances with preposistions. And im a grammar natzi. It's the only thing I can NOT STOP DOING. It just happens. It def has to be a chicago thing.. Because im around 2 hours south of chicago. haha


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

i work at a yogurt shop....while working, most of the time i am snacking on gummi bears. lol i work in the mornings so its not busy then and i'm hungry so i need something to snack on.


----------



## ooshkey (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm active duty in the U.S. Air Force as a vehicle maintenance manager.


----------



## lnllms (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Full time law student ...


----------



## jollystuikie (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Hospital, care asst.


----------



## tobytrisexual (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

at tha M.A.C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's a BIT cool!


----------



## NatalieMT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

At the moment, whilst I'm finishing my studies, I'm working as a part time sales assistant for Villeroy and Boch. They're a German firm who manufacture luxury tableware, crystal, cutlery and other home accesories. It's all very expensive!

I enjoy the work, have nice colleagues etc. It's a nice enough job, not what I picture doing long term though.


----------



## xxAngelxx (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I'm a nursing in a long term care facility. And I love it. <3


----------



## user46 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Lenscrafters


----------



## MsButterfli (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

Child protective services...whew,,the things ive seen but loved the children and families ive helped


----------



## Holy Rapture (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work ?*

Man, guess m da most boring person here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I m in the IT biz n work as a Sr. Software tester. Gosh, it even soundz sick!!


----------



## milk_tea (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

toyota dealership


----------



## jrm (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

A managed internet services provider, working as a UNIX systems administrator and Network engineer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Wonder if I should be upset if i search UNIX on here, i only get this post... heh)


----------



## Ziya (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: Where do you work at?*

I am a childcare educator at a daycare..I also go to school, in my third year of a B.A. in Sociology


----------

